# Graduating with a Bachelors at 25



## FlightsOfFancy

I'll be 28 when I'm done with my M.S. I didn't finish u-grad until 23 for mainly health reasons. It's an 'oh well'


----------



## FlightsOfFancy

GigglingPotato said:


> Hi all. So I don't really know if this is a post or a diary entry or a question or an essay. It's just some reflections I'm having as a 23 year old who is only in her second year of a degree program, and the psychological/social issues I'm facing as an extension of that. I guess I think maybe it could help people who feel stuck at university, or who are studying with a mental health condition.
> 
> I went to university at 18 like a lot of other people. It was slightly different in my case only because I didn't move city or county but continent. I grew up as an expatriate and moved back to the UK to complete my degree. Which was, in itself, a huge adjustment - the weather, the culture, the people. I managed alright for the first two years, despite a mental health issue I won't go into too much (I'm diagnosed with borderline personality disorder). I did tell my college about this, and despite the confidentiality of it, the rumor got around and I started to get bullied. Now, that didn't help at all. I failed one class due to not being able to face attending lecture halls stuffed with over a hundred people. Once that happened, I became despondent and failed another class.
> 
> The policy this university has meant I had to repeat the second year - something I could never admit to my parents or friends (I was already so down on myself that their disappointment would have been even tougher to handle). Eventually, I gave into the inevitable and dropped out (moving back home).
> 
> I spent the summer months recovering a bit, and by September was quite emotionally stable. I enrolled at a University at home to study Psychology, and for the first year it went quite well. No resits in exams, and although I only averaged a C (2.2), I thought that I could easily improve upon that in second year. This time, I had decided not to tell the university about my diagnosis (easily helped - my family and parents all know but we don't talk much about it). I guess I was afraid of the same situation happening again, and besides, anybody here with a mental health condition may attest to the feeling of 'I'm fine! There's nothing wrong!'
> 
> My mental health began to deteriorate toward the end of the second year. How's THIS for a cycle?
> 
> I am now about to start second year of a university degree program for the third time. And you know what I've finally realized? That's okay. It's alright to be 23 and still struggling to get through a degree I've been working on for five years. It's okay because who said or decided that life has to be conventional in the sense of high school, college, job? It's alright because I know that, considering my mental health, I will get there in the end. It's okay to be near last in the race, because who decided that the race has to be a competition, anyway?
> 
> I guess my point is that if you are still struggling to get a degree, or are considering getting your bachelors at 30, or are in any other way out of the educational norm, that's fine. Life goes on, and we'll get there in the end.


Oh my, I'm sorry I didn't read this sooner. I have a bad habit of skimming long threads (bad attention span for long threads tbh).

I have borderline personality disorder and bipolar disorder (yay). I know how excruciatingly difficult it can be to muster the energy to better your life when you sometimes really DO NOT want to even live. My friends and I used to joke of my instability, even with one quipping that he didn't know how I graduated, let alone with honors (was 23). I got 2 degrees and a minor, but it was VERY hard--not because of the academics, in fact, those were easy compared to the swings that seemed unrelated to the difficulty of work. 

But then again, I'm one of those odd cases that thrive in doing work because it takes me away from the emotional issues. It didn't work--except for the degrees, interships, and jobs. I mean; I was functional for periods on the out-side, which gave the illusion of prosperity, despite my destitute states. I recall being in chemistry labs thinking of painless concoctions to kill myself, for example. 

I made it known in an almost joking fashion that I had mental disorders. You have to not care. I know it's hard because of stigma, but caring is not going to change their opinions at all. It will make you worse.

I'm currently working on a Master's I should have completed last year. Luckily, all my profs seem to be on board with aiding me through this (both my disorders worsened in my mid-twenties; I am now 27). I am doing the work on my own, with little help from anyone, but I just recently got off a medication that: made me sexually inert, increased my suicidal thoughts, and in general made living harder. _*IT IS VERY IMPORTANT TO NOTE MEDS EFFECTS IF YOU ARE ON THEM BECAUSE THEY CAN MAKE BPD WORSE.*_

*Here are my suggestions from being a struggling BPDer in their twenties:*

--*Fuck em*: This is paramount. Think of it this way: you will know these people for a very, very short time in your life. It seems protracted because everyone leaves and you wonder why you're seeing fresh faces yearly while yours is not...so fresh anymore (in terms of being new). You have to let your desire to get your degree overcome this.

--*Become very, very knowledage about BPD*: Just like any other topic, you can't master it if you don't know wtf it is. Now, stay away from sites like gettinbetter where they paint BPD people in this misanthropic almost serial-killer of emotions type sense. Or movies like fatal attraction, etc. Read Dr. Marsha Linehan (a fellow BPD sufferer and renowned psychologist--her veneration came before her BPD revelation to the public). 

*--Learn to decipher BPD from yourself: *I'm an amicable, empathetic, erudite loner. It isn't going to really change much; those qualities are pretty stable. When you notice a stark divergence, you may want to recheck your thinking.

*--Do not let school atmosphere ruin you: *Few people really give a fuck about BPD; my sister, how lovely and uneducated she is about virtually all mental health issues, once said "If you're depressed, shit they make pills for that." This is common thought; BPD and other mental issues can be overcome easily. Why not? When non-BPDers and the mentally well get sad, they can do it. Why can't you? Don't try to over-explain it either, that makes you more frustrated. Accept that they don't know and move on.

*--Stay clear of BPD triggers: *For me, I'm a hyper avoidant type of Borderline. I kind of fear BEING with people. Should I go out and try a relationship? Yes, eventually. But as of right now, I have another goal that can't afford being mangled by BPD. I'm also learning more about myself so I can fully enjoy relationships. If you are the relationship-driven type, you may want to find more placid relationships: friends, acquaintances, basically things you can't fuck up. This lessens the stress and BPD triggers.

*--Forget that you have it while being mindful of it: *This is a part I'm working on. The more you learn about yourself, the easier it becomes. I cannot tell you how many people think I don't have BPD after meeting me (health professions). It's only when I tell them the inner workings and past experiences that they agree. I've been working on integration of myself. You can only be mindful of the effects; but thinking everything is BPD is asinine. 

*--Don't be a bag lady: *Fucked up due to BPD? Yeah? Me too. As I said, my mid-twenties were horrific (serious hospitalization, 2 car accidents, lost friends). Oh well. I used to cry over it when I got much better at 26. How can I do these things? Why am I so bad? etc etc. Oh well, I don't talk to them anymore nor do I dote over it so much. In fact, I delete all these facebook reminders of them without much thought. I made my apologizes; some were accepted, most were not. Oh well. I do nothing about doting over it. I've learned enough from then and any real in-depth thought does nothing but further guilt and shame.





*--WANT IT: *Do you want this degree? Why? You have to convince yourself that it is WHAT you want. Dr. Marsha Linehan didn't finish her PhD for quite a bit, while being given thorazine shots in a hospital that considered here one of the worst yet most empathetic of patients. She was known to counsel people very well in the hospital only to cut herself later. She wanted to be a councellor, and she became one of the biggest names in psychology for inventing a methodology that is used for personality disorders, eating disorders, substance abuse, panic disorders, even more than psychoanalysis by Freud!


----------



## an absurd man

Started university at 18 like most, dicked around for 2 years, so I'll graduate when I'm 23, almost 24. Just make the most of your education now. Do it well, get what experience you can, and you can't go wrong.


----------



## geekofalltrades

The Wanderering ______ said:


> Some people are too scared to take semesters off or to stop going to school because they don't know what it is they should be doing


Thiiiiis. This this this.

I have a degree in Biotechnology. I hate my degree (as anybody who reads any other threads in this forum or the venting thread over on the INTP forum will already know ). I realized about three-quarters of the way through my Biotech degree that what I really wanted to major in was Computer Science, but I didn't see a good way to change it then. I would have had to stay at school for at least part of a fifth year, and I didn't have the money for it.

So why didn't I _stop going_ and _get_ the money? My school even had a program that would have let me drop out for a quarter, work and save some money, then get my spot in school right back!

My brother went to college for one year, then had some trouble with his bipolar disorder and general life goals, started hitting the bottle, and got so drunk and party-hardy, and was doing so poorly, that he and my parents made the decision for him to withdraw in the first quarter of his sophomore year. But, he finished his first year in good standing, and now that he's had a couple years to figure out what he wants to do, he's got a steady decently-paying job schlepping furniture around, and he's taking classes at a local community college and setting himself up to go back to the same university and get a business degree. And you know? I'm actually a bit jealous of him. Jealous of the guy who, summarized in the most negative light possible, got drunk and flopped out of college.


----------



## purplewool

I will also be 25 when I finish my undergrad! 24 now. It doesn't both me (...anymore) because I tried university when I was 18 and I couldn't get into it. Now I'm getting the best grades of my life. I also left before due social anxiety (seems common here), couldn't be helped. 
School is better than working full-time anyway, I'm fine with putting it off for now.


----------



## Mbaruh

It's funny how so many people who replied here talk about "21/22 is late, but it's ok" while in my country starting your degree at that age is the norm.
Don't sweat about it, look at it objectively. All that really matters is that you get to do what you want when​ ​you want to. Social norms in such matters are as worthless as they get.


----------



## WinterFox

Lol I will be 28 by the time i get my bachelor degree.

In my country, I need to go through 3 years to get my associate degree and then another 4 years to get my bachelor degree.
But I don't think it matters to me though, I have overprotective parents and even if I don't go to school I still need to work jobs that I hate, I think I'd rather be stucked in school studying something i love than to go back to the job hunting scene and get yelled at by boss and colleagues every day.
One of my dreams is to travel worldwide and then buying a house and dog oversea and then living a quiet peaceful life but with my overprotective parents and older brothers I doubt this dream of mine will ever come true.
I just wished that God can let me quickly die soon so that I don't have to feel depressed anymore being stucked in my country with my overprotective family members.


----------



## Red Panda

WinterFox said:


> Lol I will be 28 by the time i get my bachelor degree.
> 
> In my country, I need to go through 3 years to get my associate degree and then another 4 years to get my bachelor degree.
> But I don't think it matters to me though, I have overprotective parents and even if I don't go to school I still need to work jobs that I hate, I think I'd rather be stucked in school studying something i love than to go back to the job hunting scene and get yelled at by boss and colleagues every day.
> One of my dreams is to travel worldwide and then buying a house and dog oversea and then living a quiet peaceful life but with my overprotective parents and older brothers I doubt this dream of mine will ever come true.
> I just wished that God can let me quickly die soon so that I don't have to feel depressed anymore being stucked in my country with my overprotective family members.


You will have to find a way to break free of them. You are an adult now, and you have your own life. The transition between adolescence and adulthood can be quite hard for both parents and kids, but it's your life so you have to claim it.


----------



## Word Dispenser

GigglingPotato said:


> Hi all. So I don't really know if this is a post or a diary entry or a question or an essay. It's just some reflections I'm having as a 23 year old who is only in her second year of a degree program, and the psychological/social issues I'm facing as an extension of that. I guess I think maybe it could help people who feel stuck at university, or who are studying with a mental health condition.
> 
> I went to university at 18 like a lot of other people. It was slightly different in my case only because I didn't move city or county but continent. I grew up as an expatriate and moved back to the UK to complete my degree. Which was, in itself, a huge adjustment - the weather, the culture, the people. I managed alright for the first two years, despite a mental health issue I won't go into too much (I'm diagnosed with borderline personality disorder). I did tell my college about this, and despite the confidentiality of it, the rumor got around and I started to get bullied. Now, that didn't help at all. I failed one class due to not being able to face attending lecture halls stuffed with over a hundred people. Once that happened, I became despondent and failed another class.
> 
> The policy this university has meant I had to repeat the second year - something I could never admit to my parents or friends (I was already so down on myself that their disappointment would have been even tougher to handle). Eventually, I gave into the inevitable and dropped out (moving back home).
> 
> I spent the summer months recovering a bit, and by September was quite emotionally stable. I enrolled at a University at home to study Psychology, and for the first year it went quite well. No resits in exams, and although I only averaged a C (2.2), I thought that I could easily improve upon that in second year. This time, I had decided not to tell the university about my diagnosis (easily helped - my family and parents all know but we don't talk much about it). I guess I was afraid of the same situation happening again, and besides, anybody here with a mental health condition may attest to the feeling of 'I'm fine! There's nothing wrong!'
> 
> My mental health began to deteriorate toward the end of the second year. How's THIS for a cycle?
> 
> I am now about to start second year of a university degree program for the third time. And you know what I've finally realized? That's okay. It's alright to be 23 and still struggling to get through a degree I've been working on for five years. It's okay because who said or decided that life has to be conventional in the sense of high school, college, job? It's alright because I know that, considering my mental health, I will get there in the end. It's okay to be near last in the race, because who decided that the race has to be a competition, anyway?
> 
> I guess my point is that if you are still struggling to get a degree, or are considering getting your bachelors at 30, or are in any other way out of the educational norm, that's fine. Life goes on, and we'll get there in the end.


I'm 27, and probably won't be able to do more than go back to university part time. And _that _won't be any time soon. But, I plan to anyway. I'll be pretty old when I get my PhD. :kitteh:


----------



## StElmosDream

Here in the UK 18-21 is 'more the norm' for University, however in my case I ended up being given bad advice, having others feed low self worth and esteem issues and constantly being told I would never succeed at Bsc level with autism and dyslexia being poorly understood, resulting in study skills deficiencies that were not addressed properly before University. Starting University at 22 (graduating at 25), feeling like I was surrounded by immature children and people not quite knowing whom they were rebelling against with 3-7 day binge party lifestyles and persistent 'freshman flu' from drink-drug weakened immune systems, knowing I potentially could have been ready for University 1-2 years earlier if mental health and traumas had been treatable before starting University.

When I actually graduated there was maybe 10-15 mature students (aged 25-40, rather than the assumed 21 maturity) out of a course cohort of about 60-85 people, many of these more mature students seeming to be better students and more committed than 'typical age' students with just a handful known often getting A grades (1 scored a high 90% for an assignment in the first year when 60% was typical for a B grade, another got a 93% when 50-70% for a B or a C was typical and I as the student predicted to get earn B grade overall achieved highest honours that only 10-30% of students ever earn at undergraduate level).

Age for now is just a number, knowing a 57 year old man that returned to complete an Msc in Web design (admittedly I was unclear of why starting so late when his career might only last 3-7 years before state pensioning was possible), needing to re-skill once distributed database coding become too specialise (fewer jobs) to maintain a living, since his original degree was most likely earned 20-30 years ago when UK University was completely free besides living cost loans... from what I hear another top student.


----------



## PowerShell

StElmosDream said:


> Starting University at 22 (graduating at 25), feeling like I was surrounded by immature children and people not quite knowing whom they were rebelling against with 3-7 day binge party lifestyles and persistent 'freshman flu' from drink-drug weakened immune systems, knowing I potentially could have been ready for University 1-2 years earlier if mental health and traumas had been treatable before starting University.


Sometimes I really wonder what it would be like to go back to college and be a freshman at my age (24) with everyone else around 18 or so. When I drive past colleges everyone looks so young now and I know how a lot of them act so it would be very interesting to put up with that kind of stuff. I guess when I was that age I didn't notice it as much but then again my college was a career-based commuter college where people didn't live on campus. Also we had classes from 12:30PM-4:30PM in a block scheduling format so it allowed people to really sleep things off.


----------



## HandiAce

As long as you have a drive, ambition, a goal, or a vision, age does not matter.


----------



## Slider

Are you complaining about being 23?

I don't understand.

Being young is better than everything else in the entire world.

Stop feeling sorry for yourself.

I have friends who don't even have a college degree.


----------



## Calisex

It's quite common nowadays for people to be graduating 25+...

Don't let that affect you. You're 23 right now, so grasp the opportunity you want. By the time you're 25, you'll be a professional.


----------



## Ixim

Don't sweat it and get to work! No time for fooling around...

I don't know even if I will have a degree and if so somewhere around the year 32 or so. Who cares what others think? Just carve your path and all will be ok. Don't forget! You have all the time in the world! It's your college, your time and your money. Oh and your Life. What other think is meaningless. To do this you first have to want it. And to want it, you have to clear unnecessary rubbish. Understood?

This is as direct as it gets. Hope it helps(and that it isn't too harsh).

(I am in a more dire situation seeing how I have no job and don't want to go to Uni. Yeah bloody country. But I still got my freedom and my future oh and my happiness)


----------



## Noctis

I was 19 when I entered college and 24 when I graduated for my Bachelor's degree.


----------



## Sangmu

I'm amazed that anyone attempts a degree when they're under twenty-five, though I know that age range is the university norm. 

People under twenty-five (usually) aren't mature enough or focused enough to make a huge investment like that.

I desperately envied those who went away to university but I didn't do it myself because I couldn't bring myself to commit to the debt. Now I pity my peers who graduated with a bachelor's degree at 23-24 and feel like they got into 40,000 debt for nothing. It is too young to be saddled with something like that. At 27, I feel like my life is just beginning and I can't imagine having that shadow.

Everyone, take the route that's best for you, only when you're 100% ready, and as frugally as possible.


----------



## AriesLilith

Just wanted to add another story to this thread so that it can be an encouragement to anyone who might need it. 

I've started my Computer Science degree when I was 19, and proceeded to spend 8 years before I could finish it. I've started working at my 6th year thought. But I was doing it slowly, like half the subjects per year and my 2nd year was a disaster.
I went through doubts in my 2nd year but decided I should keep going. I was distant from classmates and not motivated enough, but put efforts to motivate myself and finally finished it. It's not that I didn't like it, but being alone demotivated me.

As I've started working I really enjoyed IT and coding. I guess that if I was not having social anxiety and doubts I could have made it easier, but even if it was not easy, it finally finished.

At the end of the day, no one but ourselves walk our own lives. We shouldn't worry about what others think. So what if I took so many years? As long as we still keep going, it's fine.


----------



## General Lee Awesome

Hey early congraz on getting your degree. Im so glad you took it upon yourself to get a higher learning. To me, we are all life long learners, so learning does not have a set time limit. As long as you are willing to learn, and change yourself for the better, you are awesome in my books!


----------



## tanstaafl28

I joined the U.S. Navy at 17 and was just shy of 22 when I got out. I applied my G.I. Bill to my tuition. I graduated just shy of 27. I got my M.S. at 34.


----------



## 95134hks

PowerShell said:


> Sometimes I really wonder what it would be like to go back to college and be a freshman at my age (24) with everyone else around 18 or so. When I drive past colleges everyone looks so young now and I know how a lot of them act so it would be very interesting to put up with that kind of stuff. I guess when I was that age I didn't notice it as much but then again my college was a career-based commuter college where people didn't live on campus. Also we had classes from 12:30PM-4:30PM in a block scheduling format so it allowed people to really sleep things off.



POWERS have you seen hide or hair of GIGGLINGPOTATO recently at all ??

She up and disappeared soon after starting this diary-entry thread.

Not a very good sign.

Looks like you would have known her back then in 2013.

Heard anything since ??


----------



## 95134hks

WhateverLolaWants said:


> I'm amazed that anyone attempts a degree when they're under twenty-five, though I know that age range is the university norm.
> 
> People under twenty-five (usually) aren't mature enough or focused enough to make a huge investment like that.
> 
> I desperately envied those who went away to university but I didn't do it myself because I couldn't bring myself to commit to the debt. Now I pity my peers who graduated with a bachelor's degree at 23-24 and feel like they got into 40,000 debt for nothing. It is too young to be saddled with something like that. At 27, I feel like my life is just beginning and I can't imagine having that shadow.
> 
> Everyone, take the route that's best for you, only when you're 100% ready, and as frugally as possible.


Exactly !!

For some people if not most people a work break between high school and college is the cat's meow !!


----------



## 95134hks

tanstaafl28 said:


> I joined the U.S. Navy at 17 and was just shy of 22 when I got out. I applied my G.I. Bill to my tuition. I graduated just shy of 27. I got my M.S. at 34.


Haha !!

I beat you by 4 years !!

Got my M.S. at 30 !!!

G/I beans
And G/I gravy
Gee I wish
I'd joined the Navy
Left 'o right 'o lay-eft!


----------



## 95134hks

Ms. CATWALK alleges that whenever I go into a thread I go on and on and on and on.

So I will stop now, and wait to see what the replies are, if any.

It does not look too good for poor GIGGLINGPOTATO. She disappeared pretty fast after that entry.

Maybe she will come back again.

Or maybe not.

Interesting thread for a thread-resurrection.


----------



## tanstaafl28

95134hks said:


> Haha !!
> 
> I beat you by 4 years !!
> 
> Got my M.S. at 30 !!!
> 
> G/I beans
> And G/I gravy
> Gee I wish
> I'd joined the Navy
> Left 'o right 'o lay-eft!



Got the *B*ull *S*hit degree.
Got the *M*ore *S*hit degree.
Now just need the *P*iled *H*igh and *D*eeper degree.


----------



## 95134hks

tanstaafl28 said:


> Got the *B*ull *S*hit degree.
> Got the *M*ore *S*hit degree.
> Now just need the *P*iled *H*igh and *D*eeper degree.


It's not worth it to me to go for a Ph.D. anymore.

Even though there is a chance I will be teaching at a community college next year, I can do that with my M.S.

They specifically asked for an M.S.

I don't know if I can get tenure with only an M.S. but I'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Samhiuy

It is definitely a horrible experience for anyone that is defined as a "defiant" in society. I'm one that outright reject University education. Although I'm enrolled due to pressure from my family, I could careless about my degree. I study Sociology, and am currently in the 2nd semester of my first year. Since I'm someone that is capable of studying alone without the help of anyone, I breezed through my Major courses easily.

However, it is difficult for me to make friends due to me being "different" from others. Although I didn't get bullied, I still get neglected and ignored a lot due to having a different attitude and learning style. I intend to make use of my University years for research purposes. I also participate in outside programs, and try to forge connections with different businesses. While everyone else goes along the line of study -> graduate -> earn money with degree (a Bachelor degree doesn't really help to be honest), I think in the line of research -> forge connections + obtain various skills (e.g. project management, learning different languages, improving social skills) -> publish research in academic journal (depends on how far I can get) -> drop out -> use connections and skills to land me a job or internship opportunity (preferably the UNESCO, but I have to be in the last year of my degree program, so I will have to switch the order and drop out AFTER finishing my internship).

I spend most of my time learning whatever the hell I want. Sorry, but general education is not doing it for me. Don't tell me what I should and should not learn in 1st year. I'm capable of going further on my own because I don't need to conform. Being a defiant sets me apart, and people think I think too far ahead + full of arrogance. In our world, those who dare go beyond the cultural norm are considered "arrogant beings". Usually, their constant hostility towards you would push you to change your self-concept, but like you, OP, I still go on my own path. I already know the direction I'm going in + the necessary skills to achieve what I want. People tend to think that a degree is the minimum requirement to get a job. Well, technically yes. However, if you spend your 4 years in University wisely, and incorporate yourself into society at a young age, you wouldn't need a degree at all. What this society wants are people with competence. However, since they don't know you personally, they judge you based on your degree. If you are capable of making a giant social circle, those people will know what you are capable of, and are eager to get you in without you even needing a degree.

The actual requirement in this world is competence + connections. Become greater than anyone else, and show yourself to the world. To the employers, they only see smart kids...well...as smart kids. Even if someone graduates as the number 1 of the University (unless you the number 1 of Harvard, Oxford, MIT and other renown Universities), chances are, people just view you as kids that are smarter than the rest. If you're not a genius, and extremely talented, you should always strive to integrate into the society as fast as possible. Even if you drop out, the others will view you as an EQUAL because you were involved in the organization of lots of social events. They see you as an equal because you ARE PART OF their world, and you have proved that you are competent enough. However, this also depends on what profession you're going for. If you're going into the medical world, you cannot drop out and expect to be a doctor. Unless, of course, you want to be an illegal doctor.

I can understand why people feel bad for not being able to go to University though. I don't really see it as necessity, but it's necessary for a lot of people. I'm just the weird kid that no one likes because "I'm getting ahead of myself". It sucks to be a defiant. I'm just offering a different perspective here. I'm bored out of my mind because getting A's is as easy as frying an egg. I don't like this type of education where you have to be treated like a dumb kid on the 1st year. Can't I write my thesis already? Also, can I not do the shitty types of thesis other people do. Conformity is a huge issue, and so many people find it difficult to go against the norm. I can write an entire PhD thesis because I CAN. People only do it because they need to get the degree. Where are the people that do it because THEY CAN and because they find it important in their lives?

Modern education is so shit. I believe that they are needed because not everyone is on the same pace, but there is LOTS of room for improvement. Sigh, I'm alone here (locally). I live in Asia, so most of the people are collectivists that can't cope with change. They'll go crazy and try to kill you (figuratively) if you dare to be different. The education is crap because it is all about assessment. When people question why I'm not happy with getting A's and 100s on my tests...well, why would I be happy being good at what I'm good at? I like to IMPROVE, and I'm NOT content with being stuck with 100 as my ceiling. I like confront my flaws, and I'm constantly choosing relevant courses that are difficult for me to handle. This system teaches people to avoid what they fear, and choose the easy way out. Why? Because people have to maintain a good GPA to graduate. They are scare of learning something difficult, and are quick to shy away from confronting their fears. This is a boring world for me.

Now that my rant is over, good luck to you all who need the degree (this is not sarcasm as I genuinely understand that others do need it, but it still sucks because I'm in the minority...EXTREME MINORITY). I'm not going to expose what I really intend to do with my life though.


----------



## PowerShell

95134hks said:


> POWERS have you seen hide or hair of GIGGLINGPOTATO recently at all ??
> 
> She up and disappeared soon after starting this diary-entry thread.
> 
> Not a very good sign.
> 
> Looks like you would have known her back then in 2013.
> 
> Heard anything since ??


Not that I'm aware of.


----------



## Miss Bingley

Well, I hope she's okay, and is hopefully doing well! As someone with their own fair share of mental health issues, I commend her diligence and bravery. At my college, there are a fair share of 'non-traditional' aged students, and all of them are absolutely incredible, so.


----------



## tanstaafl28

95134hks said:


> It's not worth it to me to go for a Ph.D. anymore.
> 
> Even though there is a chance I will be teaching at a community college next year, I can do that with my M.S.
> 
> They specifically asked for an M.S.
> 
> I don't know if I can get tenure with only an M.S. but I'll have to wait and see.


So far, I don't care much for the PhD. either. I'm in debt enough.


----------



## 95134hks

tanstaafl28 said:


> So far, I don't care much for the PhD. either. I'm in debt enough.


I was lucky because Uncle Sam paid for all of mine.

Anyone who is physically fit can get an Army or Navy full scholarship.


----------



## tanstaafl28

95134hks said:


> I was lucky because Uncle Sam paid for all of mine.
> 
> Anyone who is physically fit can get an Army or Navy full scholarship.



Yeah, but there's a huge string attached. Glad you made it through.


----------



## 95134hks

tanstaafl28 said:


> Yeah, but there's a huge string attached. Glad you made it through.


Only 4 years active duty and then 2 more inactive reserves.

Basically they give you 1 year for every year you are going to give them.

That still beats paying of humongous debt.

Think about this -- can you pay off the debt in 4 years ??

Probably not.


----------



## tanstaafl28

95134hks said:


> Only 4 years active duty and then 2 more inactive reserves.
> 
> Basically they give you 1 year for every year you are going to give them.
> 
> That still beats paying of humongous debt.
> 
> Think about this -- can you pay off the debt in 4 years ??
> 
> Probably not.


But I'm not betting my life as a part of my debt.


----------



## 95134hks

tanstaafl28 said:


> But I'm not betting my life as a part of my debt.


It was a great training program. I wanted to train with the best in the world.

And now:

Yay though I walk thru the valley of the shadow of death I fear no evil for there is nothing on this Earth that I cannot kill.


----------



## xisnotx

I graduated at 23...so slightly late, but most of my friends were older. It's not even a thing.


----------



## Toru Okada

xisnotx said:


> I graduated at 23...so slightly late, but most of my friends were older. It's not even a thing.


I graduated never. I was about 2 classes away from attaining a useless A.S. but I instead opted to uproot my life and move to another city to date a stripper and do drugs.

Now I scrub the bourgeoisie's feet on street corners for spare shekels and eat out of the gutter.


----------



## xisnotx

Gore Motel said:


> I graduated never. I was about 2 classes away from attaining a useless A.S. but I instead opted to uproot my life and move to another city to date a stripper and do drugs.
> 
> Now I scrub the bourgeoisie's feet on street corners for spare shekels and eat out of the gutter.


Life isn't over until you are dead.


----------



## Toru Okada

xisnotx said:


> Life isn't over until you are dead.



What if your insides are already kind of dead thooo


----------



## Fleetfoot

95134hks said:


> Most American big businesses will pay for your MBA program if you can get a job there.
> 
> Sales, marketing in general, production, engineering, installation and training, I/T, accounting -- if you can do one of those then you will be in fat-city and they will pay for the MBA.
> 
> MBA school at night is very tiring however. Normally you attend classes 3 nights a week and then study all day Saturday and Sunday for 2 to 3 years. That's how I finished my M.S. degree from age 25 to age 30.



I'm obviously working for the wrong company then. At least I'll gain some experience.


----------

